# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Historia, corta, de unas setas.

## perdiguera

Historia de unas setas:
Estas setas, que no sé cómo se llaman, aparecen cada mañana en mi jardín y a la tarde se secan y mueren.
Supongo que nacen con la humedad de la noche y cuando el sol les da en todo lo alto terminan por secarse. Duran menos de un día. No sé si hay otros casos semejantes.

La imágenes están tomadas a distinta hora del día. En la última ya están secas.

----------


## Azuer

Hola Perdiguera, tiene todas las papeletas de ser _Conocybe apala_ (=_Conocybe lactea_, =_Bolbitius tener_).

http://www.funghiitaliani.it/index.php?showtopic=27687
http://www.asociacionvallisoletanade...301029203.html

En cuanto a la vida efímera de las fructificaciones depende mucho de los factores ambientales. Si el tiempo es caluroso y seco la vida media de las setas se acorta mucho. Hay otros géneros aún más fugaces (Coprinopsis, Coprinellus...) que pueden durar tan sólo unas horas.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Viendo los enlaces que pones, me parece que se asemejan más a los que pone el enlace italiano.

Gracias Azuer, consultaré el libro de setas con esos nombres que nos has mencionado.

----------


## Azuer

Hola de nuevo perdiguera. Son todas lo mismo. Aunque con nombres distintos se refieren a la misma seta, es decir, son sinónimos. En micología es relativamente frecuente...

----------

